# 77z



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

need F.I. parts anyone got hook ups


----------



## Yusuf (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi
I have a 2006 2.5 xtrail 4x4
Does it have an alarm system? 
I have no idea....


----------



## Yusuf (Dec 22, 2014)

If it has how do I activate it
By locking doors and leaving window open nothing trigeers alarm


----------

